
Wanted: News feed without Covid-19 - ballsyballsman
Would somebody please develop news and content content aggregator without any coverage on COVID-19 .<p>Had enough of COVID-19 media and would like read something, anything else.
======
ballsyballsman
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/kardashian-
filter/...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/kardashian-
filter/kbnhlagadnlfihhgjkmcaffjadkadoap?hl=en)

Kardashian filter seem to do the trick. Add options with virus related
keywords and voilà. Stress free surfing is back.

------
ballsyballsman
[https://pasteboard.co/J03OioS.png](https://pasteboard.co/J03OioS.png)

